# Beta Fish ~ Heater Needed? Possible Tank Mates?



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

I have recently discovered the exciting world of Beta Fish! They all are so unique and interesting.... seems like a very personal type of fish.  Its Great! 

... Anyways, I have a 10 - Gallon tank, considering placing a Beta Fish in it. I do not have a heater, but I have read that Beta Fish thrive in tropical conditions; is this true? Do I need to get a heater?

.. Also, I want to place some other fish in there as well, with the Beta....What types of Fish are compatible with the Beta's, and how many of them could easily fit inside a 10 - Gallon tank? I don't want them to get hurt by the Beta though...

I appreciate your advice, thanks!


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Unless your room temp stays around 78-80 degrees, yes you do need a heater. Any other fish you put with him will need heat as well unless they are cold water fish (which can't be kept with him anyway because he needs heat lol). I'm not sure on compatable fish for a 10 gal. Maybe someone else can help in that department.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Well, i did not know they were tropical fish -- for a lot of people seem to keep them in "Beta Bowls" that have no heating whatsoever.... Nonetheless, Thanks, I did not know that Beta's thrive with a heater.

So then what types of fish would be compatible with a Beta (tropical fish)?


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

They can be kept in bowls without heaters because the water is changed often. Keeping the temp stable in a 10 gal without a heater is a little trickier.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

The water cant be stable though in a bowl..... for the more water changes one does, they more unstable the water temperature becomes....

But anyways.... what are some species of Fish than can co-exist with Betta's?


----------



## Willow (Mar 20, 2005)

Cory catfish do well, and any quick little fish that doesn't have flowing fins (the Betta will think it's another Betta, and start a fight). And you don't want to get a very nippy kind of fish, such as Tiger Barbs, because they'll nip the Betta's fins.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

black neon tetras are always the first fish to be suggested on this forum as tankmates for bettas. cories as well.


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Well thanks guys.... all very helpful responses! I shall definably consider Corie cats and Tetras in with my male Betta... I'm glad I am researching this all before I add fish to my tank! I shall be ready to get the fish soon then... 
:fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Personally I've found any type of smaller tetra to go well with Bettas for e.g. Black neon's, midnights, cardinal or neon tetras, glowlight tetras or even Harliquen Rasboras but you will need to have them in a school of at least 6 or more. I'd say 6-8 in a 10g with 1 male betta would work nicely. I have had some success keeping Bettas with guppys but this has only been if they were raised in a tank with guppies. I wouldn't go putting a male that has been in solitary since he was a few weeks old into a tank with guppys, that's just asking for trouble. Stick with smaller tetras and you should be fine!

Good Luck


----------



## xFaithx (Aug 9, 2007)

Bettas in anything below about a 2 gallon tank have no need for a heater because if you try to put a heater in a small tank, you will find yourself with a boiled betta. The temperature increases too dramatically and they overheat and die. The water in a bowl will, typically, remain somewhat warmer than a larger tank since the heat doesnt diffuse.

My 10gal remains around a constant 74-80 degrees, so I don't bother with a heater right now. If my room were cold (IE, it were winter) I would put the heater back in. 

Also, tetras aren't a great idea simply because you need so MANY of them. You have to have a group of tetras or they get stressed, they like be in groups of around ten tetras.

Sucker fish are supposed to be fantastic for bettas, as well as cherry shrimp/ghost shrimp, snails, and African Dwarf Frogs (not African clawed frogs. If the front feet don't have webbing they're clawed and dangerous to your betta).

Also, if you don't want to have a male for some reason - you can keep up to ten females in a ten gallon tank, six being optimal, as long as you have plenty of plants (silk will do fine) and tank ornaments. Just introduce them one at a time, more placid to most dominant, about thirty minutes apart.

Good luck!


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Alright, well thanks for the information! Ill definably consider all of those options.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I think you'll find that the Betta will eat any kind of shrimp and snails. I've had all my snails eaten by my bettas whenever in a tank with them, no matter the size. I had a betta eat a dead snail the other day, found the empty shell and my boy very bloated still trying to finish off the large snail in the corner of my 15g (I had noticed it was dead the day before but couldn't find a net to scoop it out with). Tetras do like a large group to shoal but they will be fine in numbers of 6 or so. I've even had a few lone tetras in my tank for months when their school died off or were attacked and whilst they seemed lonely they didn't die from stress or anything like that. If you don't want to keep 6-10 tetras then get 4 Halequin Rasboras, I have found they do fine in a smaller group, are peaceful and a really pretty fish when mature.


----------



## Kurly (Jul 31, 2007)

I was in the Pet store yesterday and just loved watching those little African Dwarf frogs flipping around in the water. They were so tiny and cute! I didn't know they could be put in the same aquarium with a Betta. I only have my Betta in a 2.5 mini-bow but if he was in something larger then I would surely put one of those little frogs in with him.


----------



## seraph (Oct 23, 2005)

I have two tanks 6 gal. tanks (with a heater) with a Betta in each. I have 2 Corydora catfish in each and a Clawed African Dwarf Frog in each. At other times I had a mystery snail and ghost shrimp with no problems.

The Bettas do flare at the Corys, but for the most part the Corys ignore the Bettas. At times the Betta will try to chase the Corys but don't come close to catching them. I really haven't had any trouble with them and they don't seem to be bothered by each other. The frogs are loners lol.

An important factor, I think, is that I have live plants that give the Corys security... and the Betta loves to rest on them.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Does anyone know if Zebra Danois (standard, not long finned) are compatible with a male Betta? Zebra's do really well in the 10 gallon tanks from what I have seen. I may even consider adding a pretty male Betta to my danio tank if they would all get along


----------



## Vinny (Aug 1, 2007)

Eh.... from my experience, Danio's can be a tad nippy hehe; but it all depends on the individual Danio Temperment, IMO. 

My sister recently introduced two guppies in with her Danio's... The Zebra's ALL went after the Fancy Guppy's long fins. I think it could be the same scenario with a Betta. 

I think you could try it  . Just Monitor the Danio's behavior towards the Male Betta, and vise versa. If things get a bit rough, have a little tank (3 Gallon + IMO) to place the Betta in just to be safe.

Good Luck!

BTW - Thanks guys for all your information! Its been very helpful.


----------



## davedudeman (Jun 25, 2007)

Before my buddy Gill died, I had always kept him with guppies. He would chase them off when they got to curious, but he never went after them. Guppies are a great starter fish aswell.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

Putting Zebra Danios in with a beta fish is Okay. I know people that have beta fish and danios together it's okay.


----------



## sarah5775 (Jul 12, 2006)

I have my beta in with snails and he never bothered them. They were big pond snails and did just fine.


----------

